# ST-227P Auger and Drive Belt



## Paul Ares (Dec 5, 2019)

Anyone know of a different brand belt i can use rather than the belts required by Husqvana for this snow blower. These belts could be the issue with this model snow blower. I bought this snow blower back 3 years ago and I'm really sick and tired of dealing with replacing belts on a brand new snow blower. My friend has a snowblower that's 20 years old and replaced them only once. No tensioner to adjust also on this model. Is this the right route i'm taking for this fix? Is the belt made of bad material? Maybe different brand of belt? I was thinking to take an old belt to the automotive shop and pick up a belt the same size? 

Thanks for any advice

Paul


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

There were issues with certain years of that model where they used the wrong belts from factory, they have since fixed it but U may have one of these machines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ares (Dec 5, 2019)

Any idea how i would be able to obtain the correct belts?


----------



## Paul Ares (Dec 5, 2019)

So the belts i just ordered yesterday may be the correct ones?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Give a dealer a call to see if they can tell you the correct sizes Just so u know when u get the new ones in. Or maybe they can tell by your serial number


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Paul from Movingsnow.com made a comment while reviewing one of the Husqvarna's that Husqvarna did have an issue with their belts on some models and switched to Gates belts as their OEM supplier.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I had a machine like that chewing up belts. It had a Black belt on it. I found some older/newer (?) stock belts at HD that were brown and wrapped style. It was OEM Husky listed as 38.2" - 97cm part number 587-209001 that stopped the problem. Also worth checking the Husky owners site for Service bulletins. I had another machine that had belt problems and it showed an updated Brake arm assembly for it....Saved that one too.

GLuck, Jay


----------

